# Modifying Truss Rods



## the tinker (Apr 7, 2016)

Needed to come up with a pair of truss rod for a really nice Shelby springer I bought last week that was missing the rods. If it was a Schwinn springer, no problem. But Shelby?  Hard to find item.
I had a really nice pair off a Hawthorne that I had replaced with a springer.....They matched the Shelby ones perfect for the radius . Not exactly the same diameter but close enough for me. The problem was they were too long and threaded on the top end.
The first photo shows 3 rods. A stock Shelby and the Hawthorne rods, one already cut to length. One marked ready to cut.
After cutting the 2nd. rod, I heated the end red hot with the torch.
Then with a heavy hammer beat the end flat to match the original Shelby rod.It is important to hammer it flat on the edge of the anvil, as shown. Hammering it in the center of the anvil will result in flattening it "off center" and it may curl up also.
All that is left to do is drill the bolt hole....... Nice thing was that the heat applied to the end of the rod did not destroy the chrome.


----------



## bairdco (Apr 7, 2016)

I've done the same thing, and built my own from scratch using solid rod. Good idea, and surprisingly easy.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 9, 2016)

Bolted the re-worked Hawthorne truss rods  to the Shelby springer . The radious is perfect  and they fit nice, ready to go!


----------



## tech549 (May 26, 2018)

hey tinker have you ever tried to modify a set of silver king truss rods ,I have a set of womans aluminum rods and wanted to shorten them for a mens frame..just don't no it they would split or hold together once cut and flattened?just started searching to see if anyone has ever tried this with the aluminum rods.


----------



## the tinker (May 26, 2018)

tech549 said:


> hey tinker have you ever tried to modify a set of silver king truss rods ,I have a set of womans aluminum rods and wanted to shorten them for a mens frame..just don't no it they would split or hold together once cut and flattened?just started searching to see if anyone has ever tried this with the aluminum rods.




No I haven't, sorry.  Aluminum isn't like steel. I forget the correct word for it, but I would be worried as you say, about them splitting. I guess if I already had the women's rods, I would experiment and  cut the end of one off a bit and try pounding it. I would also go on you tube and see if there is anything on working with aluminum.  Then, when you figure out how to do it, cut to the right length and go to it. 
Sorry I can't be of more help. Hold off a while, maybe someone else has done it and will reply to your question.


----------



## tech549 (May 26, 2018)

thanks tinker for your imput I will hold off and wait and see if anybody has ever attempted this .as of right now I am going to get a chrome collar and slide it on the steer tube and leave it the same length,that way don't have to cut the truss rods or tube,until I am sure it will work.have a great weekend you are a great resourse of help here on the cabe!!


----------



## bairdco (May 27, 2018)

tech549 said:


> thanks tinker for your imput I will hold off and wait and see if anybody has ever attempted this .as of right now I am going to get a chrome collar and slide it on the steer tube and leave it the same length,that way don't have to cut the truss rods or tube,until I am sure it will work.have a great weekend you are a great resourse of help here on the cabe!!



I built some out of solid aluminum rods before. Hammered the ends flat with no problems. They were pretty thin after hammering, and I was worried they may split at the axle holes, but they never did, even after taking the front wheel off countless times. 

I didn't heat the rods at all, just bent and hammered 'em cold.


----------



## tech549 (May 27, 2018)

bairdco said:


> I built some out of solid aluminum rods before. Hammered the ends flat with no problems. They were pretty thin after hammering, and I was worried they may split at the axle holes, but they never did, even after taking the front wheel off countless times.
> 
> I didn't heat the rods at all, just bent and hammered 'em cold.



thanks bairdco


----------

